# GLOS Show



## SlipperFan (Feb 24, 2016)

The Greater Lansing Orchid Society (Michigan) Orchid Show and Sale is this weekend. We are lucky this blizzard we are experiencing today and tonight will be over by Friday, when set-up takes place. The weekend weather looks good, also.
http://greaterlansingorchidsociety.com/GLOS_Show.html


----------



## tomkalina (Feb 24, 2016)

Good luck, Dot. Hope you have good attendance!


----------



## abax (Feb 24, 2016)

I wish I could attend. Wishing you good luck with the
weather.


----------



## Lanmark (Feb 25, 2016)

See you there!


----------



## cnycharles (Feb 25, 2016)

Good luck! One southern tier show got canceled because a nor'easter was supposed to come, and then a flake never fell


----------



## tnyr5 (Feb 26, 2016)

Are you entering anything good, Dot?


----------



## MattWoelfsen (Feb 26, 2016)

I'm driving up tomorrow. I am looking forward to this show.

Update. It was a lovely day to drive two hours from Fort Wayne, Indiana to East Lansing, Michigan. I got there around Noon.

The show was packed with people and even more so in the vendor room. The host society was conducting classes and the judging just completed.

If you are in the area, try to attend tomorrow. The weather will be even nicer and warmer.


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 3, 2016)

I'm sorry I missed you, Matt.


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 3, 2016)

tnyr5 said:


> Are you entering anything good, Dot?


Not really. Except my V. Princess Mikasa and my Phrag. klotzcheanum both got "special" ribbons, though I'm not sure what that means.


----------



## abax (Mar 3, 2016)

Congratulations on whatever it means Dot. Being singled
out to be "special" sounds fine to me.


----------



## cnycharles (Mar 4, 2016)

Too bad that was 'last' weekend; I'm in Sandusky Ohio checking out job and staying overnight


Elmer Nj


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 7, 2016)

cnycharles said:


> Too bad that was 'last' weekend; I'm in Sandusky Ohio checking out job and staying overnight
> 
> 
> Elmer Nj



Good luck, Charles! Westshore's show in Ohio is this coming weekend.
http://www.westshoreorchidsociety.org


----------



## cnycharles (Mar 7, 2016)

Didn't get the job. Good luck with the show


----------



## troy (Mar 8, 2016)

Makin the callahan brake pads sales in sandusky?


----------



## cnycharles (Mar 9, 2016)

I checked out a perennial grower there but they didn't keep interest. I did stop at mineos pizza in squirrel hill/Pittsburgh pa for pizza and wings on way back so wasn't total loss


Elmer Nj


----------

